# What do you do when your $100 automatic watch needs servicing?



## jcb62 (Jul 7, 2009)

Having only recently jumped with both feet into the world of 'affordable' automatic watches, I'm beginning to wonder what to do if one of these watches need service someday? How long they'll last, I have no idea, but I wonder how much $$ would I'd actually be willing to put into them if/when they ever needed service? :think:


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

jcb62 said:


> Having only recently jumped with both feet into the world of 'affordable' automatic watches, I'm beginning to wonder what to do if one of these watches need service someday? How long they'll last, I have no idea, but I wonder how much $$ would I'd actually be willing to put into them if/when they ever needed service? :think:


Unless it is a model that cannot be bought anymore or has sentimental value, I would purchase another one. It is about $85 bucks to service an automatic. Not worth it.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

I would replace if a new one is _still available_ and the same cost as getting it serviced, but (for example) I checked at my local watchmaker and he told me he'd service any mechanical or automatic watch I brought him for around $60.

If I liked the watch, I think that'd be an OK deal...

...and I'll certainly take advantage of that offer for some vintage Chinese watches where I paid _less_ than $60.


----------



## shandy (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a fellow here that will service a mechanical watch for $45 which is very good, I had my Accutron serviced by him, he did a great job on it.

One of the points for me in owning mechanical watches in helping do my bit for sustainability and the enviroment. Even though having the watch serviced might make no sense financially it makes great sense for the enviroment:-!


----------



## OH Redhawk (Jun 18, 2009)

Haven't come across this situation yet, but when I do, I will just buy a new movement and drop it in...or just buy a whole new watch. I'm sure movements can be had for less than $40.


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

I service it.

If you look around, there are people that will do it for $34 to $50.

The total cost of ownership is still only around $300. Assuming you have it serviced every ten years and keep it for 50 years...

That's six bucks a year.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

A strange question. If you like a watch, why throw it away? What has purchase cost to do with it?

I generally pay more for servicing than purchase, however I collect vintage watches so I guess I weigh up the cost a bit differently to the buyers of new watches. Even so, I think I would do the same for a new cheap watch. Especially as my watchmaker will do a service on an auto or simple alarm watch usually for about $50.


Another thing to consider is the availabity of the model. If you picked up one of Invicta's early Objet D'Art series and find that 5 years of hard use later it's running but needs a service, then you may find that the cost of service is more than what you paid for the watch, or even more than the discount price on its current nearest equivalent; but the fact is that you'll never find another quite like it except used on ebay. If you really like the watch then you'll be wanting to keep wearing it for many more years, so you'll get it serviced before it seizes up completely.


----------



## shandy (Feb 13, 2008)

Chascomm said:


> A strange question. If you like a watch, why throw it away? What has purchase cost to do with it?
> 
> I generally pay more for servicing than purchase, however I collect vintage watches so I guess I weigh up the cost a bit differently to the buyers of new watches. Even so, I think I would do the same for a new cheap watch. Especially as my watchmaker will do a service on an auto or simple alarm watch usually for about $50.
> 
> Another thing to consider is the availabity of the model. If you picked up one of Invicta's early Objet D'Art series and find that 5 years of hard use later it's running but needs a service, then you may find that the cost of service is more than what you paid for the watch, or even more than the discount price on its current nearest equivalent; but the fact is that you'll never find another quite like it except used on ebay. If you really like the watch then you'll be wanting to keep wearing it for many more years, so you'll get it serviced before it seizes up completely.


Here,here|>


----------



## OH Redhawk (Jun 18, 2009)

Chascomm said:


> A strange question. If you like a watch, why throw it away? What has purchase cost to do with it?
> 
> I generally pay more for servicing than purchase, however I collect vintage watches so I guess I weigh up the cost a bit differently to the buyers of new watches. Even so, I think I would do the same for a new cheap watch. Especially as my watchmaker will do a service on an auto or simple alarm watch usually for about $50.
> 
> Another thing to consider is the availabity of the model. If you picked up one of Invicta's early Objet D'Art series and find that 5 years of hard use later it's running but needs a service, then you may find that the cost of service is more than what you paid for the watch, or even more than the discount price on its current nearest equivalent; but the fact is that you'll never find another quite like it except used on ebay. If you really like the watch then you'll be wanting to keep wearing it for many more years, so you'll get it serviced before it seizes up completely.


Generally speaking, it's not so much the movement/servicing that would end the life of my sub-$100 watch...it would be the other problems. I've found that Chinese watch crown tubes, bezels/inserts, bracelets, and crystals typically give out before the movement. If an exceptional watch shows up that withstands frequent wear without deteriorating, then fine, I'd perform the maintenance. Chances are the rest of the watch will not be worth the additional cost of restoration and it would be more cost effective to buy new, unless it's currently unavailable.


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

"Throw it in the gutter and go buy another"... thats right, i brought back vanilla ice! :-!


----------



## sbkurtz (Mar 5, 2009)

lysanderxiii said:


> I service it.
> 
> If you look around, there are people that will do it for $34 to $50.
> 
> ...


where are you finding these folks? my watchmaker is $75. I dont mind sending the watch off for repair, but I just have no idea who to send it to. Does anyone have a list of reputable folks who will service a watch?


----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)

Can't believe I am writing this. That quote is actually from NWA.



Drewdoog said:


> "Throw it in the gutter and go buy another"...
> thats right, i brought back vanilla ice! :-!


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

sbkurtz said:


> *where are you finding these folks?* my watchmaker is $75. I dont mind sending the watch off for repair, but I just have no idea who to send it to. Does anyone have a list of reputable folks who will service a watch?


I am one.

Besides, even at $75 a service, the lifetime cost of a $100 watch is only $400.


----------



## watch_art (Jan 3, 2009)

i don't know how many of you have been lucky enough to own a sub $500 car, but you don't throw it away and get another as soon as you need tires or brakes or an oil change. why not service it? there's nothing wrong with it. and if your watch is so cheap that it's not worth servicing, then why get it in the first place? by cheap, i don't mean price, i mean poor quality. why get a watch that will probably fall apart on your wrist in 6 months?

but we all do things differently, huh.


----------



## dcdude (Apr 29, 2012)

Drewdoog said:


> "Throw it in the gutter and go buy another"... thats right, i brought back vanilla ice! :-!


Nope, Easy-E. (Boyz in Da Hood)


----------



## CheapThrills (May 16, 2012)

For a chinese automatic, do you need to find a "special" watch service or does just any mechanic do? 
Has anyone got an un-polite answer "we don't fix that junk" or such?

What about if service agrees, are parts usually easily available for them or do they generally use just something, that fits or ETA movement parts or such?


----------



## tony1951 (Jan 11, 2012)

I've been learning to service my own watches. I broke two so far, but they were old, very cheap practice watches. I haven't spent a huge amount on tools and should have probably spent a bit more on them. However, even though I am still pretty hopeless, I have enjoyed it a huge amount. The last three new cheap watches I bought, I have stripped and rebuilt and oiled. They all work great. The latest one, a Parnis $85 6498 type (ST36) has kept to within 2 seconds a day for the last forty-eight hours since I reassembled it. You CAN learn this skill, though I hasten to say, I haven't yet become skilled, but as a hobby, it has a lot to offer in terms of pleasure and satisfaction. I am quite confident that I can now service ordinary straightforward watches for as long as I want to, or until my hands start shaking and I can't remember what I am doing. By then, watch servicing will be the least of my problems.


----------



## Casimm (Oct 31, 2010)

Buy a new one, wait for a good sale. Just need patience, the sale will come.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

My regular watchmaker won't touch them. He said "weve been burned by these movements too many times, they don't polish their parts". My secondary guy will look at them but, only reluctantly and then, only because I provided the parts. Lysander, may we send them to you for servicing, etc.?

Josh


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

jcb62 said:


> Having only recently jumped with both feet into the world of 'affordable' automatic watches, I'm beginning to wonder what to do if one of these watches need service someday? How long they'll last, I have no idea, but I wonder how much $$ would I'd actually be willing to put into them if/when they ever needed service? :think:


When one needs a service, I service it...

Cost? $100 in oil lasts about seven to eight years, so it does about 200 services, about $1000 in tools that should last "forever" and a few other consumables. That averages out to only $3.00 cents a service.

Small investment to keep them all running.....


----------



## tony1951 (Jan 11, 2012)

I often wondered why people say they find that watch makers refuse to deal with Chinese watches. I thought it was just snobbery as there were a great many cheap Swiss watches made in the past. I assume they did service them, in fact I know they did, because I have some very old and very much used pin pallet Swiss watches and they are pretty crude in construction, much worse than my Seagull with the ST16 in it, or my Parnis with the ST 36 (6498 clone) in it. However, one reason may be that as far as I know, you can't really get spares very easily - at least outside China. Maybe it is that that makes watchmakers reluctant to deal with them. On the other hand, outside a really worn out watch, how often would you need new parts, unless you lost something, or broke it while servicing?


----------



## IanC (Jul 3, 2010)

tony1951 said:


> I often wondered why people say they find that watch makers refuse to deal with Chinese watches. I thought it was just snobbery as there were a great many cheap Swiss watches made in the past. I assume they did service them, in fact I know they did, because I have some very old and very much used pin pallet Swiss watches and they are pretty crude in construction, much worse than my Seagull with the ST16 in it, or my Parnis with the ST 36 (6498 clone) in it. However, one reason may be that as far as I know, you can't really get spares very easily - at least outside China. Maybe it is that that makes watchmakers reluctant to deal with them. On the other hand, outside a really worn out watch, how often would you need new parts, unless you lost something, or broke it while servicing?


Im assuming, profitability.

First of all, most watchmakers are mainly trained to deal with swiss movements...since that's the most common type that gets brought in for servicing. They might not want to spend time figuring out how to service something they are not used to.

Then there's the servicing charge...the owner of a $5000 swiss watch can afford, say, a $500 servicing charge and will likely pay it. The owner of a $100 watch likely won't pay $100 to service his watch, but they take about the same amount of time to service, and watchmakers are apparently, never short of work. So it's simply more profitable to work on swiss watches only, and as many expensive ones as you can, so you can charge high servicing costs.


----------



## tony1951 (Jan 11, 2012)

IanC said:


> Im assuming, profitability.
> 
> Snipped for bandwidth saving.


You talk complete sense there Ian. You have solved that question once and for all.. Thanks for your input.


----------



## 440saw (Feb 1, 2012)

lysanderxiii said:


> I am one.
> 
> Besides, even at $75 a service, the lifetime cost of a $100 watch is only $400.


A GOOD ONE!!


----------



## NH102.22 (Nov 10, 2011)

You guys are lucky to get watches serviced for as little as $50.
Australia is such a rip-off.


----------



## wtsbfan (May 7, 2010)

lysanderxiii said:


> I am one.
> 
> Besides, even at $75 a service, the lifetime cost of a $100 watch is only $400.


Last time I checked USPS needs more than a latitude and longitude somewhere in China for shipping  So how do we send our watches to you for servicing, when the time comes?

The best I've found locally is a master clock/watch maker that will do a basic service for around $65. Any parts that need replacing are extra $. I know wear and tear has alot to do with it and cannot be accounted for until you crack it open. But, is it common that parts need replacing after 5 years?


----------



## Big Sky Guy (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi all, This solution might not appeal to anyone except me, but when my 6497 clone dies I'm dropping in an ETA original, which can be picked up relatively cheap, say around $120 if you look hard enough. You're good to go for a long time with an original movement. If you're not convinced this makes sense, price any new watch with a Swiss ETA and it won't seem like such a dumb idea. Still wouldn't get caugh in the rain with it, though. Cheers.


----------



## tony1951 (Jan 11, 2012)

Big Sky Guy said:


> Hi all, This solution might not appeal to anyone except me, but when my 6497 clone dies I'm dropping in an ETA original, which can be picked up relatively cheap, say around $120 if you look hard enough. You're good to go for a long time with an original movement. If you're not convinced this makes sense, price any new watch with a Swiss ETA and it won't seem like such a dumb idea. Still wouldn't get caugh in the rain with it, though. Cheers.


You can buy the same Seagull 3600 type (6497) for $47 delivered from HK.

I recently got a watch with the same movement (6498 version with sub seconds at 6). It is stunningly stable. It never moves beyond 2 seconds a day when worn and when checked at the same time of day against a time standard, it is usually +1 second. I'm amazed. the whole watch was $85. What's not to like?

Also, it is a bg, simple movement. You could remove the movement, strip off the dial and hands and put the whole movement into a small tub of naptha and let it run in there for five minutes. Take it out again, let it dry off, blow on the hair spring, oil all the pivots, put it back into the case and you are good for another five years use.

A practised watch repair person would strip it down into individual parts for sure, but since you were going to throw the movement in the can, this is a better alternative. When that watch stops, the most likely cause is that its oil has turned gummy and is dragging on the balance and escape wheel pivots or the fourth wheel. The naptha will penetrate that and flush most of it out when you dunk it and let it run for a few minutes in the solvent. It may have been stopped when you put it in there, but I'll put money on it that after a minute sitting in that naptha, if you lift it out and drain it, and blow on the balance, it will start up. I have done this with half a dozen ancient stuck up watches that I bought for practising on and they all started working like that.

This is not the watchmakers way of doing things, but it is better than throwing away a movement that just needs a service.


----------



## Daboryder (May 11, 2011)

tony1951 said:


> You can buy the same Seagull 3600 type (6497) for $47 delivered from HK.
> 
> I recently got a watch with the same movement (6498 version with sub seconds at 6). It is stunningly stable. It never moves beyond 2 seconds a day when worn and when checked at the same time of day against a time standard, it is usually +1 second. I'm amazed. the whole watch was $85. What's not to like?
> 
> ...


Wouldn't that dissolve the shellac that holds the tines of the pallet fork together? Those little rubies fall out and your watch will need stripping down anyway to repair the damage you did by soaking the whole works in solvent in the first place. Don't really know this but it seems to me. Forgive my ignorance if I am wrong.


----------



## tony1951 (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't think a short dunk in naptha will affect shellac. I know that I've never had any issues like that with the half dozen I treated that way. Alcohol on the other hand will have those jewels out in flash.

Like I said - this is not the recommended way, just preferable if you can't get service to throwing away a perfectly good movement.

The term naptha may be used for different stuff on the two sides of the Atlantic. Here it applies to what is used as lighter fluid in zippo type lighters and for Coleman stoves. It is not just any old solvent, of which there are a whole variety and I have no idea of their properties vis a vis shellac.

I was going to do a test for an extended period but the little naptha I had left has evaporated, so I can't.


----------

